# Jonsered 2250 or Stihl MS250?



## larryjbjr (Dec 28, 2017)

I can get either one for the same price. $300

 if it were you, which one would you buy?


----------



## johneh (Dec 28, 2017)

Me being a stihl man well you know which one I would take in fact already have one


----------



## DodgyNomad (Dec 28, 2017)

I've had two ms250's.  Been good saws.  Nothing real special about them, but they were dead nutz reliable.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 28, 2017)

For your research, note that the 2250 is essentially the same saw as the Husqvarna 450.


----------



## larryjbjr (Dec 28, 2017)

TreePointer said:


> For your research, note that the 2250 is essentially the same saw as the Husqvarna 450.



Ok, I've heard that the Jonsered is just a Husqvarna that came out the back door with a different color.....

I borrowed my friends 2252 the other day and I really liked it, so when I saw the 2250 on sale for $300 I jumped on it. But, then today I was at the local Stihl dealer and saw the 250 for the same price and now I don't know what to do...I haven't used the 2250 yet so could easily return it. But, the 2250 has a tad bit bigger engine, 50cc vs 45cc on the 250....

For those of you who regularly use chainsaws, would the extra power make a real world difference?

FWIW, I get my firewood delivered from a local mulch place. They get it from tree trimmers, so it's a whole jumble of different stuff. Some of it gets as big as like 24" diameter and 3' long, so I gotta cut it shorter in order to get it on the splitter.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Dec 28, 2017)

Get the Husky.....I mean Jonsered.

It is good power for your price, will start well in cold weather, and has easily replaceable parts in case you need to service it.

I am not anti-Stihl by any means but am just speaking from my experience with Husqvarna and Jonsered.  They are strong, durable saws in all conditions that are easily serviceable.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Dec 28, 2017)

That's a tough call. I don't run Stihl but I work with a guy who has been doing tree work for 40 years. He has been running MS250s for years with no issues. I'm sure the other is good too. I don't think you can go wrong either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 29, 2017)

I love Stihl saws, and I think you'd be happy with either one, but I'd lean toward the Jonsered for this particular question.  The 2250 has a little larger displacement and more horsepower, but the biggest factor for me is that it has *spring anti-vibration* instead of the MS-250's rubber buffers.

Also, note that Jonsereds have a *front handle* that runs straight across the saw body (90* to the bar) instead of the angled front handles of Stihl and Husqvarna saws.  You may prefer one style over the other.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 29, 2017)

I am a Stihl guy and I wouldn't get recommend either one of these saws. If this will be your only saw don't go small! Both of these saws are small any way you slice it! Sure you can put a 24 in bar on them but that doesn't mean diddly in reality when you go to cut 24in wood! You will be very disappointed! I always suggest the Stihl 390 or 391 now for the guy that is going to use 1 saw for their firewood processing. It will run a 20 in bar and chain with ease with a 64.1 cc power plant . It is light enough to trim with and powerful enough to get serious when need be.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Dec 29, 2017)

My first saw was a Stihl 026, I didn’t like it a lot when I first got it. It was great for small stuff but  way too slow for bucking big oak, about a year later I talked the wife into a ms460. I am very happy with the way it worked out. I know that one saw of any size isn’t the way to go. A 40 to 50cc for small stuff and a 70 to 90cc for big rounds. I know it seems like a lot of money in saws to start with but they will last a lifetime and hold their value if well cared for.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 29, 2017)

SCOTT S. said:


> My first saw was a Stihl 026, I didn’t like it a lot when I first got it. It was great for small stuff but  way too slow for bucking big oak, about a year later I talked the wife into a ms460. I am very happy with the way it worked out. I know that one saw of any size isn’t the way to go. A 40 to 50cc for small stuff and a 70 to 90cc for big rounds. I know it seems like a lot of money in saws to start with but they will last a lifetime and hold their value if well cared for.


I totally agree...as you can see in my signature line I have all bases covered....I started out small and regretted every minute of it. Thats why I suggest middle of the pack to start with....you can get a lot done with a mid range saw and it not take all day to do it. Even cut some and sale on the side to fund the others!


----------



## SCOTT S. (Dec 29, 2017)

I 


Tar12 said:


> I totally agree...as you can see in my signature line I have all bases covered....I started out small and regretted every minute of it. Thats why I suggest middle of the pack to start with....you can get a lot done with a mid range saw and it not take all day to do it. Even cut some and sale on the side to fund the others!


I can appreciate that way of thinking everyone has a different take on things. About 10 years ago I got a screaming deal on a 361 a 60cc saw kept it for about two years and sold it. Not that it wasn’t a good saw it was okay everything just not great at anything so I just never found myself grabbing it.


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 29, 2017)

alot of people like the other brands, i went with stihl because of their dealers. the other ones dont have anywhere near the dealer support, you need maintenance stuff. they also have a dealer 10 minutes away you can go play with whatever there and see if its what you are going to like. had a husky at work, i like the starting and use of the stihls better. once you get better plug. 

the 361/18in bar was the perfect middle of the road for me, powerful for its weight. i cut the same thinner stuff to about 24in. im cutting atv trails with the club(alot of walking carrying the saw) and doing wood for heat. for home firewood use you arent in such a hurry you cant make a second cut the few times you need to


----------



## DodgyNomad (Dec 29, 2017)

jwfirebird said:


> alot of people like the other brands, i went with stihl because of their dealers. the other ones dont have anywhere near the dealer support, you need maintenance stuff. they also have a dealer 10 minutes away you can go play with whatever there and see if its what you are going to like. had a husky at work, i like the starting and use of the stihls better. once you get better plug.
> 
> the 361/18in bar was the perfect middle of the road for me, powerful for its weight. i cut the same thinner stuff to about 24in. im cutting atv trails with the club(alot of walking carrying the saw) and doing wood for heat. for home firewood use you arent in such a hurry you cant make a second cut the few times you need to



Agree with this.  My 361 is my favorite go to saw for general felling and bucking of small to moderate wood.  I love it.


----------



## rox3406 (Dec 29, 2017)

You know what you never see? A Stihl roof saw in any fire Dept. Chain is always a jonsered. Rotary is always partner. Stihl makes both.  I run a fleet of Stihl at work but have a husky at home.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Dec 29, 2017)

rox3406 said:


> You know what you never see? A Stihl roof saw in any fire Dept. Chain is always a jonsered. Rotary is always partner. Stihl makes both.  I run a fleet of Stihl at work but have a husky at home.



Never noticed that.  Locally, our crews use Stihl, I never paid attention to other areas, but budgets might factor in also.


----------



## rox3406 (Dec 29, 2017)

No Stihl rescue saws this side of the Mississippi. But I have to admit my opinion is biased. The Stihl rescue saw is a stock saw with a special chain and a depth gauge. The jonsered is put out by a company called cutters edge. It’s a super hot rodded jonsered that has over 10,000 rpm chain speeds. It’s on par with the hot saws in the timberjack contests. And I work on sthils all the time at work so it’s nice to have something different at home. Hey a buddy of mine has one of those homdox saws from amazon. A 58 cc saw for $150. And it’s fine.


----------



## rox3406 (Dec 29, 2017)

Budget wise. The Stihl rescue saw is just over $1000 the cutters edge jonsered starts at $2500 and just goes up from there. Fyi


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 29, 2017)

SCOTT S. said:


> I
> 
> I can appreciate that way of thinking everyone has a different take on things. About 10 years ago I got a screaming deal on a 361 a 60cc saw kept it for about two years and sold it. Not that it wasn’t a good saw it was okay everything just not great at anything so I just never found myself grabbing it.


I really want a 441 BUT they had issues on the initial release of these saws...I do hear tell they are being re-released but I haven't heard anything yet....


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2017)

rox3406 said:


> You know what you never see? A Stihl roof saw in any fire Dept. Chain is always a jonsered. Rotary is always partner. Stihl makes both.  I run a fleet of Stihl at work but have a husky at home.



The two departments I'm with have Stihls . . . although the larger department also has a Cutter's Edge.


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 30, 2017)

alot of that is not saying they are the best, most govt stuff is who ever gives them deal. like the sportsmans and rangers they all have. one of the least reliable machines you can buy but the dept here got theres for a few thousand  on a 10k msrp machine


----------



## SCOTT S. (Dec 30, 2017)

I really believe it’s a ford vs Chevy thing. I know people with Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolomar and echo that will all say theirs are the best and you have a pile of crap. Every one of those manufacturers make some great saws and some garbage. Get the saws in your hands,and only listen to reviews from people who own the particular model you’re interested in.


----------

